
Billie Tweets - a Twitter tribute to Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean" - mshafrir
http://billietweets.com/
======
seldo
I love the fact that when the words "Billie" and "Jean" come up it's always
somebody tweeting about the song, often with an MJ-themed icon. I guess it's a
tribute to quite how popular the man was that people are still talking about
him days later (Farrah who?).

~~~
bodhi
A couple of times, I got references to Jean Michel Jarre for "Jean". Odd
juxtaposition...

------
mahmud
easily, one of the more creative twitter uses.

turns out I didn't even know the lyrics to the song that well :-) 20+ years!

~~~
mdd
Ha! Me too... and I built the site :)

I actually had to triple check with the various lyrics sites when I was coding
it. I kept thinking there was no way these were the correct lyrics.

